# Mirabus en el centro



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El rimac


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

A que te subiste?? woooowwwww qué chévere el recorrido!!! Que buenas fotos Juan!!!! y cuanto cuesta el paseo ah?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que bravazo


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Jaajaja, me encantó el paseo, mostro y divertido realmente. Felicidades


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

SoundMaster said:


> A que te subiste?? woooowwwww qué chévere el recorrido!!! Que buenas fotos Juan!!!! y cuanto cuesta el paseo ah?


5 soles no más. Los tickets los consigues en la plaza san martin, justo donde empieza Quilca y te lleva por todo el centro, salvo esta vez que hubo no sé qué cosa en la plaza mayor y nos llevaron al rimac...y nos tiraron globos...hno:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas tus fotos Juan! La avenida Tacna luce chévere con los árboles.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> 5 soles no más. Los tickets los consigues en la plaza san martin, justo donde empieza Quilca y te lleva por todo el centro, salvo esta vez que hubo no sé qué cosa en la plaza mayor y nos llevaron al rimac...y nos tiraron globos...hno:


jajaja, pero 5 soles está bien pagado ah! Me quiero subirrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

wowwwwwwww se ve que esta vacan el recorrido. Me gustaron las fotos del rimac, como que me puse medio nostalgico, pero bueno. 
-----------------------------------------------------
No desistas!
Cuando vallan mal las cosas como a veces suelen ir. Cuando cresca tu camino solo cuestas que subir. Cuando tengas poco haber pero mucho que pagar, no desistas! aun teniendo que llorar. Cuando ya el dolor te agobie y no puedas ya sufrir, descansar acaso debas pero nunca desistir.m))


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

interesante paseo,hace un tiempo tome un bus desde la plaza de armas "el urbanito" y subia al cerro san cristobal.todavia existe?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Sí, todavía existe... Jajaja, ya decía yo. El Mirabus en El Rímac? Pero en fin, buenas fotos!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

tocayito, los manifestantes te cagaron el paseo? jajajajajaja 

buen thread


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Este thread està super bakannnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me fascina y me encanta!!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

BUen Recorrido!!! ME gusta cmo va quedando la rivera del Rimac :banana: y bueh jej malazo lo de los globos hno:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta bueno el recorrido y por cinco soles vale la pena.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonito, y el centro tiene un aspecto muy interesante y único en esas fotos. Juan estas fotos deberían ponerlas en el foro Internacional.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Un thread super bonito...*

Un gran acierto lo del Mirabús.... el recorrido fabuloso... y Juan,muy en especial,ésta foto me recontra fascinó (digna candidata al concurso fotográfico) :


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Chvre el paseo, vale la pena.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Muy buenas las fotos!!!, que buena onda la avenida tacna con varios arbolitos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tu mejor foto del thread a mi criterio........













Que bueno que haya mirabus por el centro, esos recorridos me encantan, obligatoriamente hare mi recorrido ahi cuando vaya por Lima. Buen trabajo !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

A mi me gustan estas dos










Y esta............ puxa.... el edificio se ve en todo su explendor


----------

